# BOSCH RetroFit Aerotwin Wiper Blades - FITTED with pics



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Has anybody fitted any of these and do they look any good?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230579061511? ... 1423.l2649


----------



## bit of an animal (Oct 21, 2012)

I want some of these too mate, are they a direct swop for the old boring ones?


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm on my second set, they are very good and look much better than the old style, stick with Bosch though


----------



## whoopass (Oct 6, 2012)

i think autocar rated them #1 all round top wiper


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

warrenstuart said:


> Has anybody fitted any of these and do they look any good?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230579061511? ... 1423.l2649


Yes and yes - if you like staring in awe at wiper blade that is mate!
Have to say though I have had issues with the trailing edge of the blade dragging. But they do what it says on the tin - clear rain :roll: :wink:

Brian


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have the same issue Brian but where they don't drag the screen is wiped clear ;-)


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Did the the Bosch Aero wiper upgrade on my retro's back in the 'summer'.

Much cleaner look and very smooth.

Peter


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies folks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'll be ordering a set of these then as my daughters 225 is in for MOT next week and one of the wiper blade rubbers is split so i thought it was a good time to upgrade.

Just need to try and get the money back off her now! :lol:


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Quick update, Euro Car Parts sell these (Part No.485778210) and with TTF discount TTFUK25 they come out at £17.64 for a pair so about a tenner cheaper than e-bay and lots of other on-line sellers


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

Had these for some time and they're brilliant. If you have a local COSTCO they often have them there about £6-7 each.


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

There fitted as standard to the QS tt's i belive, well they are to mine anyway 

Dont you need to change the wiper arms as well??

Tom


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

tom2018 said:


> There fitted as standard to the QS tt's i belive, well they are to mine anyway
> 
> Dont you need to change the wiper arms as well??
> 
> Tom


Nope, fit straight onto existing arms, dead easy.


----------



## jonnyl888 (Dec 10, 2012)

Get them from eurocarparts, its about £20 if you use the TTFUK25 discount code.

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/car-a ... &0&cc5_167

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/car-a ... &0&cc5_167


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Darn n frickin blast  I've just bought some standard Bosch jobbies from ECP this aft for £20 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

t'mill said:


> Darn n frickin blast  I've just bought some standard Bosch jobbies from ECP this aft for £20 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Don't you just hate it when something like that happens [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Take them back if you haven't used them.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Finally got around to fitting them after the snow and ice has gone :roll: 
What a noticeable difference!
Also the e-bay link i posted is for a 22" blade & a 21" blade, well the originals are 21" both sides which is what i got from ECP and i would say if you fitted a 22" it would catch so a word of warning there.

Before pics


















After pics


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looks much better 8)


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Looks ten times better. But found they still don't work as well as proper aero arm wipers?

Got mine in the sale section £30 plus new blades 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

warrenstuart said:


> Finally got around to fitting them after the snow and ice has gone :roll:
> What a noticeable difference!
> Also the e-bay link i posted is for a 22" blade & a 21" blade, well the originals are 21" both sides which is what i got from ECP and i would say if you fitted a 22" it would catch so a word of warning there


How do they perform against the standard Bosch jobbies?


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

does the near side wiper come off the screen when its flat?


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

what are better the 21 inch or 22 inch for a 2003 tt coupe 3.2 v6 dsg?


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

t'mill said:


> How do they perform against the standard Bosch jobbies?


At low speeds not really any different, it's on the motorway where they're noticeably better. The first car i had them on (57 plate Jetta) showed a noticable difference compared to standard blades.



matty fitz said:


> does the near side wiper come off the screen when its flat?


Not 100% sure on your question but if it's "does the n/s wiper lift off the screen at the edge when parked" then the answer is yes by about 2cm due to the curvature of the glass.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

kitcar98 said:


> what are better the 21 inch or 22 inch for a 2003 tt coupe 3.2 v6 dsg?


I'm not aware that the V6 screen is any different to the 225 so 21 inch as the 22 inch may catch the rubber around the edge of the screen.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

I bought a set for my car when I bought it in Sep 2011. Far less bulkier than the standard blades that I took off. I think they could do with be replaced after the winter months, I will be purchasing them again for sure.

Here are a few pics of them on my car.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

They look great  might have to get some of these and get rid of my cheapy wilkinsons wiper blades :lol: think they were £1.99


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I read elsewhere that one side should be 21" and the other 22" ?


----------



## owdee tt nl (Sep 18, 2011)

I finally put the actual aero arms on and they are impressive. Didn't think they could be this good


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

I fitted some cheapo aero blades a couple of months back...cant even remember what brand they were...but they are really good!...no juddering or smearing...point is that they dont have to be bosch.


----------



## Jay-tt225 (Oct 12, 2012)

Will order some today can some one confirm if i should gor for one 21 inch and the oter 22 or just get twp 21 inch?


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just measured mine and its a 22 on the drivers side and a 21 on the passenger side.


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

You seem to get conflicting answers on this subject but mine are both 21" and are fine .

Have seen on here that some have issues with a 22" but others are ok .


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Bought these last week, will be fitting them tomorrow, I bought both 21" 8)


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Fitted them, they look so much better 8)

Before...









After...


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah they look much better ..
Do you think the drivers side could take the extra 1" of a 22" blade ?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

mullum said:


> Yeah they look much better ..
> Do you think the drivers side could take the extra 1" of a 22" blade ?


Personally I think both 21" s are fine as that's what I had on before but everyone thinks different I guess


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Er, yeah ok, cool. Do you think the drivers side could take an extra inch ?


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

mullum said:


> Er, yeah ok, cool. Do you think the drivers side could take an extra inch ?


This is my Bosch Aero 21" upgrade on the drivers side at the top of the sweep.There is about 3/4" gap between the end of the blade and the top of the glass, however the rubber blade itself is 1/4" shorter at both ends so there's probably a good chance that the extra 1/2" in the blade length should not reach the top of the windscreen even allowing for any high speed flexing :idea: 









Still nothing like a test run though....just to be sure  
Peter


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

mullum said:


> Er, yeah ok, cool. Do you think the drivers side could take an extra inch ?


I did a bit of research on this prior to purchasing them as some of the e-bay adverts sell them as a 21" & 22" pair but the OEM conventional wipers are both 21".
I found a few posts on various forums saying that the 22" catches the windscreen rubber slightly so stuck to 21" which is what ECP recommend too.

I wonder if the OEM Aero wipers fitted to 53 plate onwards cars have a 21"/22" combination with a slight adjustment in the length of the wiper arm(s) to compensate??

Warren.


----------



## duncyno1 (Apr 3, 2013)

How are they at speed? My bog standard ones tend to lift quite easily at 70 *cough*.


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

Well I bought a cheap set of unbranded aero wiper blades for my Mk1 Roadster off eBay for the princely sum of £5.99 for a 22" and a 21" delivered and I have had no issues with them at all - they are significantly better than the old style wipers that were fitted originally. They may not be Bosch but my criteria for wiper blades is do they remove water from the screen in such a way as to let me see clearly at the speed I am travelling and these seem to fit the bill and look a lot better than the original wipers.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

£5.99 delivered for two wiper blades ?


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

mullum said:


> £5.99 delivered for two wiper blades ?


Sorry I made a mistake - it was infact £5.69 for the two blades delivered from here:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22-21-Fro...ts=Car+Make:Audi|Model:TT&hash=item4ab58f0f82


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

warrenstuart said:


> Thanks for all of the replies folks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> I'll be ordering a set of these then as my daughters 225 is in for MOT next week and one of the wiper blade rubbers is split so i thought it was a good time to upgrade.


 done the same.


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

croydon said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all of the replies folks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Ok gents I've an 03/06 pin fit,ent so they didn't fit unfortunately.

So I've a set of brand new boxed AR21U AeroTwin so sell as above they were £17.90 anyone Paypal me £12.00 and I'll get them in the post pronto.

BARGAIN

Ian


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

anyone? 99-02


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

For sale section ?


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

now in the for sale section , slap wrist


----------



## James (Apr 4, 2009)

I bought some of these Bosch wipers about 18 months ago. There was an overhang on the passenger side were the blade didn't meet the glass. I carefully dismantled the blade taking the plastic end cap off and cut about an inch off the rudder with a stanley knife and used a hacksaw to cut the metal rods. I replaced the caps with a dab of araldite.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

basky said:


> Looks ten times better. But found they still don't work as well as proper aero arm wipers?
> 
> Got mine in the sale section £30 plus new blades
> 
> ...


what car are the proper aero arms from? will look into getting some when i get my car


----------



## Tagbartok (Mar 30, 2013)

I've just fitted a pair of these from Amazon for £16.99: AUDI TT 1999-06/2004 HYBRID WINDSCREEN WIPER BLADES 21"21" 
by HEYNER 
They fit and work perfectly. There is a slight overhang at the edge of the passenger side when parked but have full contact when sweeping. 
I've tried Bosch, Valeo and cheap offerings from Ebay over the years because they are so better looking than the old cantilever type. These Hybrids are as good as anything I've used before.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009 ... UTF8&psc=1

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

anthony_839 said:


> what car are the proper aero arms from? will look into getting some when i get my car


From around 53 reg, my daughters 03 doesn't have them but my neighbours' son's 53 does, both facelift cars.

Warren.


----------



## wabbit_of_cc (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi All,
Searched out this thread on retro fitting the BOSCH Aerotwin Wiper Blades.... really useful! 
I've been thinking about getting the later spec wiper arms and fitting Aerotwin wipers... but it's a lot of cash to burn when I should be spending it elsewhere. My face-lift car has everything a face-lift model should have, but the old style hook wiper arms.

The wiper blades could do with a change... so the choice was standard or try the Bosch Retorfit AeroTwins. Having seen the pics you guys have posted, I thought... very neat... I'll give 'em a go!

After a bit of searching around, I bought these tonight, 2 x 21 inch, Bosch AR21U from Euro Car Parts, for a grand total of just £16.72  ...select the order, and use discount code of CHILL30 ....a bargain!

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c.../universal-flat-blades/?485778210&0&1&cc5_167

I'll place some pics of mine, when fitted... hands up who loves a bargain!!


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Good price well done!
One of our OEM hook style blades is starting to split now so i think i'll grab some of these with that discount code [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Warren.


----------



## wabbit_of_cc (Jan 27, 2013)

Fitted my new Bosch AeroTwin retro fit 21" Blades... here's some pics of before and after. 
I've had them on for about a week, and there's been plenty of rain to see how they perform. My old blades were getting a bit long in the tooth... something I'd not really noticed, even though it gets washed once a week. 
the new wiper blades work really well. As mentioned earlier in the thread you will notice that the nearside blade (passenger side) doesn't touch the screen for about an inch, when parked, due to the curve of the screen. It does come into contact about 4 inches into the up stroke of the wipe. ..I'm being picky here! :lol: 
Is it a noticable problem? ...Not at all. The aero look and wiping ability out-weighs this tiny point. Very pleased, at a bargain price!

*Before...* 









*After...*


----------



## chigmuss (Jan 14, 2005)

Perhaps the 22/21 spec is different when the correct low profile wiper arms of the face lift models are fitted. I have a set, I'll try to get a measure on any differences which might account for the 21/21 set up on pre 03 cars.


----------



## TT_Paul (Feb 6, 2012)

I fitted mine last week and not really 100% happy with them

Yes they work very well but seems like they stick out a inch from the screen, more then standard wipers! 
I thought the whole point of aero wipers is they are my streamline and sit lower on the screen

I guess the only way round it is to buy the proper face lift wiper arms but they'll be expensive
Surprised no one has mentioned this, just seem they stick up with 2 black boxes :-|


----------



## wabbit_of_cc (Jan 27, 2013)

I agree the proper arms and aero blades to fit them is going to get the perfect fit. 
....but then... it's a toss up between spending £16 for the retro fit or in excess of £100 to go OEM. 
yes, the retro fit connection does kinda look more visible from the inside of the car. I'm probably going to be ok with that, and then next time it's time to do a blade swap... I can always go back to OEM non-aero, if I fancy.


----------



## T13rn (Dec 24, 2013)

Bargain on the below! Dont suppose anyone knows a new discount code for the site though? :mrgreen:



wabbit_of_cc said:


> Hi All,
> Searched out this thread on retro fitting the BOSCH Aerotwin Wiper Blades.... really useful!
> I've been thinking about getting the later spec wiper arms and fitting Aerotwin wipers... but it's a lot of cash to burn when I should be spending it elsewhere. My face-lift car has everything a face-lift model should have, but the old style hook wiper arms.
> 
> ...


----------



## wabbit_of_cc (Jan 27, 2013)

Just spotted they are doing 25% off all parts now with this code PARTS25 ...sounds good


----------



## T13rn (Dec 24, 2013)

Lovely, cheers mate!



wabbit_of_cc said:


> Just spotted they are doing 25% off all parts now with this code PARTS25 ...sounds good


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

These work alright - not Bosch but they do the job :
http://bit.ly/1cOIl5W


----------



## T13rn (Dec 24, 2013)

Come again? What the hell is that?! Doesn't look like a normal hook wiper arm?


----------



## chigmuss (Jan 14, 2005)

Well, I got round to fitting my new aero arms and wipers. The last pic posted above questioning the fitting type, that's exactly how mine look?
The blades are both 21" and work perfectly, great sweep of the screen. The n/s blade sits ever so slightly off the screen when 'parked' but is touching once operated.
Think I got mine off german ebay, best part of a ton inc new blades.


----------



## T13rn (Dec 24, 2013)

chigmuss said:


> Well, I got round to fitting my new aero arms and wipers. The last pic posted above questioning the fitting type, that's exactly how mine look?
> The blades are both 21" and work perfectly, great sweep of the screen. The n/s blade sits ever so slightly off the screen when 'parked' but is touching once operated.
> Think I got mine off german ebay, best part of a ton inc new blades.


Hmmmm maybe I was having a dim moment. Will have another look later but couldn't figure out how to get them on the arm :mrgreen:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

yep discount code works.... just spotted FEB25 is set to last all month too


----------



## chigmuss (Jan 14, 2005)

T13RN...the pic you posted is a proper aero arm fitment, not a hook type, sorry I missed that. The aero blade simply pushes on when offered up at 90deg to the arm, seems like it'll just leap off, but they're secure enough. The older style hook wipers must have some form of adapter, not sure what the adaptor looks like exactly, that will allow the aero blade to be fitted.


----------



## T13rn (Dec 24, 2013)

chigmuss said:


> T13RN...the pic you posted is a proper aero arm fitment, not a hook type, sorry I missed that. The aero blade simply pushes on when offered up at 90deg to the arm, seems like it'll just leap off, but they're secure enough. The older style hook wipers must have some form of adapter, not sure what the adaptor looks like exactly, that will allow the aero blade to be fitted.


So the wipers I bought should fit? Hmmmm will give it another crack! Cheers for the reply!


----------



## T13rn (Dec 24, 2013)

T13rn said:


> chigmuss said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I got round to fitting my new aero arms and wipers. The last pic posted above questioning the fitting type, that's exactly how mine look?
> ...


No they are definitely the wrong blades as I have proper aero blade arms I believe.

Are these the right blades for the o.e. aero blade arms?

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/Audi_ ... ede&000604


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

So glad I bothered to do some digging on here before I bought. 25% off! Cheaper than eBay.....
Well done TTForum!!


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Trossuk said:


> So glad I bothered to do some digging on here before I bought. 25% off! Cheaper than eBay.....
> Well done TTForum!!


That's partly what the forum is here for 

Warren.


----------

